

Crowdhoster becomes CrowdtiltOpen, launches out of private beta  - garry
https://open.crowdtilt.com/

======
jjb123
Crowdtilt co-founder here. Crowdhoster started right here on HN as an open
source project, and this launch to the public is due to the feedback and
support it's gotten all along the way from the HN community. Thank you for
that! Happy to stick around and help answer any questions or hear further
feedback!

~~~
coffeecheque
Looks fantastic. Well done.

I'm not in the US, and got a little message saying "Join Our International
Beta" but there's nothing in the FAQ to explain what it is, or why it appears
I can't sign up. Can you explain for me?

~~~
mlebel
Core contributor on CrowdtiltOpen here -- sorry for the lack of international
info, we'll update the FAQs! Shoot me an email (lebel at crowdtilt dot com)
and I'll happily get you set up with the international beta.

------
blackjack48
I don't understand why Kickstarter still has market dominance for crowdfunding
even though they have higher fees, no API, and less flexibility for funds
dispersal. Is it purely name recognition?

~~~
rdl
Due to scale, it's really nice being able to get the "viral loop" from people
backing your project on KS and other people on KS seeing that.

~~~
arkonaut
Who has ever gotten that? Zach Braff and Veronica Mars brought their own
audiences.. Similar stories for friends that have done KS. Something like Coin
however was able to implement a pretty viral referral system that could get
your card for free when you get others to buy by hosting it themselves and
customizing that part of the flow. That's something I don't think you could do
on KS and actually has a viral loop.

~~~
rdl
I discover/back most projects via following my activity feed on Kickstarter.

------
knappador
Got my invite from several months ago when it was Crowdhoster! Scant weeks
away from using it! I was going to forward it to LPP, thinking they would (and
didn't) never get to my email about their own crowd-funding effort, but in the
intervening time, I've decided to do for them what they probably wouldn't have
time or resources to even start pursuing. No details for now. It's a _stealth_
crowd-funding campaign @_@. Go FOSS!

------
mappum
Shouldn't it be "OpenCrowdtilt"?

~~~
jjb123
Name changes are tricky, but with Crowdtilt.com and the Crowdtilt API,
CrowdtiltOpen seemed to keep the brand consistency between the three products.

~~~
TylerE
Prounciation is awkward as hell....sounds like something a non-native English
speaker would come up with.

